# Bird aviary!!



## M.R Drake

Hi everyone;
I have got this kind of new aviary and I was wondering if someone would like to give me some suggestions on what birds should I place in it!!
Right now, it has a pair of pin tailed whyda living in it... They look kind of cute!! I'm planning on housing finches in this aviary, but I'd like read some ideas from you guys!!
In other words... Feel free to house this Aviary!!


I can post some pics of the whyda pair or the aviary if you like.


----------



## poohdog

Two questions...Where are you? and have your birds heated quarters?


----------



## M.R Drake

I'm in the UAE... It's not that cold here


----------



## tinamary

Beautiful Birds Poohdog


----------



## poohdog

M.R Drake said:


> I'm in the UAE... It's not that cold here


In that case it's all down to the size of your aviary.I couldn't imagine which type, not having the faintest idea what is available over there.Just don't overcrowd it...it only causes stress,and stressful birds don't last long.Green singing finches and some parrot finches don't mix well.



tinamary said:


> Beautiful Birds Poohdog


Ta muchly...


----------



## M.R Drake

I'm thinking about having common waxbills or the strawberry finches.... In my opinion, strawberry finches or tiger finches sing as beautifully as canaries!! And they also are colorful and extremely peaceful in mixed aviaries!! But as I said.. All suggestions are welcomed.
Of course I'm ain't gonna buy any bird without making some reading and a lot of thinking.


----------

